# Hms Loch Killisport / Hms Ceylon



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

looking for shipmates from the 1954/5 commission of the Loch Killisport and the cruiser Ceylon 1958/60 commission from the M(E),LM(E) mess decks, there`s bound to be some of use still kicking out there,could do with a bit of "lamp swinging" or maybe a reunion somewhere. 


[=P] [=P] [=P] Dave W. (Cloud)


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HMS Ceylon.*

Hi, have a look for some old mates at the site below. Ken.

http://forcesreunited.rapidhost.co.uk/namearchive/units/HMSNames/HMS-Ceylon.html


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Dave

Are you a member of the Loch Class Association ?

Peter4447


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Peter, yes I am a member of the Loch class frigates Assoc and have been for a few years now but up till now have met no one from the 1954/6 commissions --Whitesand Bay/Loch Killisport, someday someones going to say" I remember Davie W" but I might be under the sod by then,too late as usual (I hope not)!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for getting in touch Peter but I believe you also are associated with one of my other ships,my old favourite the Cruiser "Ceylon" hope to meet up with you one of these days at a reunion but not the one in April I`m afraid, too many commitments. Take care, Dave.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ken, Hi mate, I`ve seen the site and out of all those names I am already 
in touch with a couple on that list for the past couple of years, maybe some more will rise to the surface when they read the forums, I hope so, its a great feeling when old mates get in touch. Thanks again Ken.


----------

